# Entertainer books



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

For those new to Dubai, 

Purchase the entertainer books. they contain loads of 2 4 1 vouchers which will save you a load of money


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

we bought one last year and didnt even use 1 coupon. I think we will pass this year.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Well Gulf news has something called GOOD LIVING coupons http://goodliving.gulfnews.com:8070/goodliving/home.do

I bought it for 400 and want to sell it for 375 , no coupons used anybody want lemme know


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would advise everyone to get The Entertainer.

Already recouped what the book cost for this year


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I was going to post something about this but thought wise to search for a thread.

I totally recommend this book, I have both the fine dining and the family one.

Family one is great because if you have a family (obviously) which I don't here, or have regular visitors (which I do), then you have all the tours/safaris and whatnot discounted. You also get all the mid-level restaurants and kiosks with some great vouchers.

The Fine dining one is great for me, some great names in there like Almaz (MoE), Nobu and many of the steak places. Also 2-4-1 offers for a number of buffets like Jumeirah Beach hotel, and a couple in Atlantis.

It's paid for itself for me in 2 weeks.

I may be sounding like an ad, but I strongly recommend either of them.

I got mine from Borders


----------

